# Keeping safe when doing Night Photography



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Got in to night photography a while back whilst on holiday abroad and felt safe doing night photography in a place/country I dont know at all however I recently went out to do some here in UK and I felt really unsafe.

I put it down to being in tourist places being safer then the mean streets of Birmingham 

Pulled up to some woods and I totally bottled it. I didnt even get out the car :lol:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I know what you mean, I haven't gone out at night with the camera yet. I want to get some of the car lights on the M25 but it means walking through a dark field and upto the bridge, which crosses over to the woods. I have no problem with doing that but with a flashy camera I'm paranoid I'll get mugged! I'm going to do it when it's colder and I can hide it under my coat!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Get a torch. Get a reflective jacket. Get insurance. If someone gets aggressive, walk away. Take a friend. Make sure someone knows where you are.

The fun bit for me? I *know* that out at the summer house, there are lynxes, wolves, bears, deer, elk and strange noises.... nowt you can do about it. Except get on with it 

Bret


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Some countries are just more civilised! :lol: Course the ones that are more tourist orientated tend to be more protective too.
Felt perfectly safe wandering streets of tokyo, sydney, toronto at night (admittedly all in centre, not outskirts) but I don't feel comfortable walking in inverness at night (partially cos I know what the pissed up neds can be like)


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> The fun bit for me? I *know* that out at the summer house, there are lynxes, wolves, bears, deer, elk and strange noises.... nowt you can do about it. Except get on with it
> 
> Bret


Here's me worrying about the local chavs!! :lol: Would the bears and wolves be likely to attack you if you got too close?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I think the UK is unsafe compared to many other countries you would think were less safe.

All to often the problem is alcohol and groups of lads


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

MR Ray said:


> Pulled up to some woods and I totally bottled it. I didnt even get out the car :lol:


I presume you got permission to go into the wood from their owners? if you hadn't been a scardy cat

you could end up been chatted to by the old bill for tresspass, or worse on the wrong end of a gamekeeper out lamping foxes etc

better to keep to public footpaths if you are not seeking permission


----------



## Peter K (Mar 20, 2009)

On the Talk Photography forum they arrange localised group outings which gives the benefit of safety in numbers and sharing advice and tips.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Big torch and be we'' 'are. No issues then

Used to have a bit of a borderline phobia of the dark but it's okay now I'm a ninja.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i went to do some star stuff - middle of nowhere, no light pollution - all i heard were blood curdling screams getting closer, then further away, then closer, then real close - i packed the stuff in the car and got out of dodge, pitch black and those noises in absolute silence = no freakin way was i hanging around - ends up it was a foxes mating call i found via google - if anyone wants to hear it this is pretty much what i heard:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> Here's me worrying about the local chavs!! :lol: Would the bears and wolves be likely to attack you if you got too close?


Different country to Bret but a wolf tore the backpack off someone waiting at a remote airstrip I go to. I would have s**t myself if it was me.
The bears are very close to town just now looking for food but thankfully they don't attack too often.

I'm actually heading north next week to a very remote mine site where the wildlife is very prevalent. They're a bit funny about cameras due to security but I'm hopng to get some pics of the bears & wolves.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

npinks said:


> I presume you got permission to go into the wood from their owners? if you hadn't been a scardy cat
> 
> you could end up been chatted to by the old bill for tresspass, or worse on the wrong end of a gamekeeper out lamping foxes etc
> 
> better to keep to public footpaths if you are not seeking permission


Or worse, the old bill assume your doggin


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

npinks said:


> I presume you got permission to go into the wood from their owners? if you hadn't been a scardy cat
> 
> you could end up been chatted to by the old bill for tresspass, or worse on the wrong end of a gamekeeper out lamping foxes etc
> 
> better to keep to public footpaths if you are not seeking permission


Public land as far as I know.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> Here's me worrying about the local chavs!! :lol: Would the bears and wolves be likely to attack you if you got too close?


Bears are a real pain, lots of noise scares them away. We have teh spikes for wandering over lakes during the spring / autumn, too. The animals tend to be scared of humans, but hunger can override basic instincts...

Yesterday at the stables, the foal was extremely inquisitive but also obviously very, very scared of humans. Stand still and silent and he'll come up to you... move slowly and deliberately and there's no problem.

Also came upon a row of birds - no idea what - maybe 30 of them, all sitting together on a fence. 2m away. And my camera in the car....

Bret


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I've gotten into light painting recently and been heading out at night. I went once on my own and felt a bit uneasy at first but soon got into it. 
Now I always go with a mate. I'm completely terrified of the dark but I've been exploring abandoned places and stuff  grab some torches and you'll be fine.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

who45 said:


> i went to do some star stuff - middle of nowhere, no light pollution - all i heard were blood curdling screams getting closer, then further away, then closer, then real close - i packed the stuff in the car and got out of dodge, pitch black and those noises in absolute silence = no freakin way was i hanging around - ends up it was a foxes mating call i found via google - if anyone wants to hear it this is pretty much what i heard:
> 
> I was out on the golf course where I work one morning, about 4:15 and I crapped myself when I heard the noise from two foxes! I had no idea the awfull screeching noises they make!!
> At least I will know what it is next time!


----------

